# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Tecnologías de almacenamiento de energía, ¿ayudan a la eficiencia energética?

## Jonasino

> Breve repaso sobre los diferentes sistemas de almacenamiento de energía.
> 
> Desde los orígenes de la electricidad, allá por finales del S.XIX, tanto los defensores de la corriente continua (liderados por Edison y la compañía General Electric) como los defensores de la corriente alterna (liderados por Tesla y la compañía Westinghouse), así como todos los ingenieros eléctricos que les han ido sucediendo en la historia, se han enfrentado a un mismo gran reto: la dificultad para almacenar la energía eléctrica. Y es que la electricidad es, en esencia, electrones en movimiento por lo que si se intenta almacenarlos, y por tanto se detienen, dejan de ser electricidad. De este modo, las leyes de la física nos han enseñado que la energía eléctrica solo se puede almacenar convirtiéndola en otro tipo de energía, bien sea mecánica, química o electromagnética. Estos tres caminos nos permiten clasificar en grupos las distintas tecnologías de almacenamiento que se han ido desarrollando a lo largo de los ya cerca de 150 años que tiene de vida la industria eléctrica. Estos son:
> 
>     Sistemas de almacenamiento mecánico. Entre ellos destacan:
> 
>     Los sistemas de bombeo de agua, PHES, por sus siglas en inglés, en los que se eleva agua por bombeo a depósitos en altura durante unas horas al día, horas valle, y se turbina esa agua durante otras horas, pico.
>     Los sistemas de compresión de aire, CAES, también por sus siglas en inglés, con un funcionamiento similar al anterior pero manejando aire comprimido en lugar de agua e inyectándolo bien en recipientes a presión bien en cavernas subterráneas.
>     Los volantes de inercia, FESS, que almacenan la energía provocando el giro a velocidades muy elevadas de una masa rodante.
> ...


Fuente
http://www.f2e.es/es/tecnologias-de-...cia-energetica

----------

